# Bear object guard



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2010/08/canadian-pot-growers-black-bears-guard-operation/. You Canadians don't mess around


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Tell Carmen and her boyfriend that looks exactly like the bear I have tied up for them when they come here to bear hunt!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL, Frank might come out tomorrow if I tell him that! Can't wait for hunting season. Gotta protect those crops, it just seems that feeding the bears to keep them around would cut into their profits. Wonder if those bears eat a little of the stash, the officers did say they were tame and hanging out on the hood of their car.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I wouldn't be all that worried about the black bears, it's the brownies that make me real uncomfortable. Every encounter I have had with them except one has been unpleasant and has always left me thinking, whew if one thing had gone differently someone would be dead. Two weeks ago that someone was my dog. It's a little bit of a helpless feeling hearing a bear growl/grunt at your dog from a distance that puts it not more than 30 or so feet away from your dog yet you can't see either of them to be able to help if something happens.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Nooooooooo, bears at Richards, we don't believe that, so you cannot make us crazy(about that)


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Really Carmen, we have so many bears, that this year they ADDED a 5 day archery only bear season.
If you are here Nov 15-19th, I will guarantee 100%, that at least 1 of us in our group will kill a bear.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I think gun For bear is open nov 22 to the 24th. @ Nichole did you just lose your dog? Did I read that right?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I posted this a while back, but you are more popular and got more hits on it. Clever title.:-D



http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/pp-b-s-latest-property-protection-16976/

Only in BC!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I posted this a while back, but you are more popular and got more hits on it. Clever title.:-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I think it's due to timing that this got more hits, harvesting season is coming and everyone is dry . That BC bud is in demand, valuable shit.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I think gun For bear is open nov 22 to the 24th. @ Nichole did you just lose your dog? Did I read that right?


No. I expect I will eventually though. She's too nosey for her own good (I imagine the nosiest creature or person you ever met and then multiply that times maybe 10, then you get an idea what she's like) and has just enough in her to keep her in situations with big animals longer than it's usually safe to. I'll be getting another dog in here soon, I find that having more than one gives a little better edge with bear. That might help spare her or in the worst case get them both taken out. :-?


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok, now Frank is getting crazy LOL!
Great hunting trip planned, visit to San Diego Zoo and now also bears!!!!


----------

